# Advice on selling lot of 3 ST824s (mid 1980 vintage)



## conwaylake (Feb 6, 2014)

Folks,


My money pit has been trying to keep these 3 old tanks operational. They are summarized below.
I want to unload everything to a single buyer. 

Would like advice on pricing etc. 

My use is a single family home in the Boston area. 

When I started this process, I simple did not trust the 'new' options available.
I have acquired a good amount of spare parts as well. 

Eg: engine frame, carbs, carb box, starters, tall chute

All 3 motors run, but I did not pay proper heed to the effects of E10 gasoline.
The augers and tractors on 2 units are fully operational.
Full inventory details will take me a few weeks. 



_*SB1 *_Ariens ST824 924050 

SN: 042282 Mfg: Dec1982
Purch Sep 2015: $325
HM80-155128H
SN 23070
Points/Magneto ; No Alt
Electric Starter

Bucket has been professional Stripped and Repainted

_*SB2*_: Ariens ST824 924050
SN: 103280 Mfg: Nov 1987
Purch Nov 2015: $200
HM80-155316N
CDI / No Alt
Electric Starter
Bucket has been professional Stripped and Repainted

New Cast-Iron Auger Drive 

Replaced Head Gasket
_*SB3*_: Ariens ST824 924050
SN: 103377 Mfg: Dec 1987
Purch Mar 2015: $150
HM80-155316N
CDI / Alt
Electric Starter
Engine Frame : auger engagement bracket is worn wide, needs bushing and/or replace the frame.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

It's summer, not a great time to sell. A flipper is the only person buying 3. Sorry to say this, maybe $200 for all of them?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i would agree with Gibbs. unless you are pretty much giving them away they are a very tough sell in the summer. if you can wait till winter they will likely move a lot quicker and you won't loose quite as much money. it never hurts to try listing them but it might be easier to sell them individually than as lot.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

just like the previous posters. wait until first snow if possible , otherwise huge loss.

make sure they are cleaned up, tuned and ready to work. price them individually . sell one at a time.

maybe keep the best one and parts? were you going to buy new?


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

for the most return on investment is give option to sell individually else just a flipper will buy all 3 and will most def low ball you no matter if its summer or winter. actually might be better to sell as individual parts, we always need something but not necessarily another used machine


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

that is the sad part. sometimes you are better off parting out a machine than selling it as a whole if you are going to get the most money out of a machine. i know got a machine sitting in my driveway that i may end up doing that to since i know it will cost more to repair than i would get for it all repaired


----------



## conwaylake (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks all for the advice. It hurts, but I do appreciate the reality check. 

Trouble is that I do not have the time, space or resources to 
try get the machines running at 100% for a private, one-off sale (times 3). 
When I get the full list of the spare parts ready, then I guess I'll try SBF classifieds until the end of summer, 
then I'll go to Craigslist, then a curb-alert of sorts. 

When I started on this path, I was convinced that one snow blower would not be enough.
You can get along without a lawn mower for a few weeks, but not a snow blower. 

My first machine is a 2006 Craftsman 27/8.5 which would not stay running. 
Once I had acquired my stable of 824's , 
I finally figured out the issue with the Craftsman (carburetor icing), 
and it will keep going for 10 more years I 'm sure... but at my vacation home. 

I bought my son a Deluxe 24 last Christmas, and saw how it worked on our January 4 blizzard.
A little research showed that the model history had a solid few years behind it. 
So now my main machine is another Deluxe 24. This is Boston, not Halifax NS. It will do just fine .

If I need a backup for the homestead, I'll go with a Toro 521. 
Cannot do everything, but will take up only as much room as a lawnmower


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

It has been my experience that you won't get any action on the SBF classifieds unless they are giveaway prices.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

In my humble opinion...the 924050 Ariens is one of the best snowblowers ever made....the thing that makes them troublesome is the Tecumseh engine after thirty years. The easiest swap in the world is to put a $99 Predator engine from HF on one or more of these beauties...and go another thirty trouble free years. My personal go to blower ( I sell 20 or so refurbed blowers a year) is a 924050 824 Ariens with a 6.5 chinese Honda clone from 2001. I changed the oil for the first time in 2017, made the carb adustable main jet, did an impeller kit, and put on a taller chute. I don't think I'll have to touch her for a number of years now....plenty of power to go through a 30 inch storm...reliable.....CHEAP.....I was worried about the aluminum gearbox on the auger....I have a cast iron one on deck if I need it......so far...I haven't. If I won Megabucks for 100 million ....I would keep my Chondra powered Ariens........or move to Hawaii....


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

cranman said:


> In my humble opinion...the 924050 Ariens is one of the best snowblowers ever made....the thing that makes them troublesome is the Tecumseh engine after thirty years. The easiest swap in the world is to put a $99 Predator engine from HF on one or more of these beauties...and go another thirty trouble free years. My personal go to blower ( I sell 20 or so refurbed blowers a year) is a 924050 824 Ariens with a 6.5 chinese Honda clone from 2001. I changed the oil for the first time in 2017, made the carb adustable main jet, did an impeller kit, and put on a taller chute. I don't think I'll have to touch her for a number of years now....plenty of power to go through a 30 inch storm...reliable.....CHEAP.....I was worried about the aluminum gearbox on the auger....I have a cast iron one on deck if I need it......so far...I haven't. If I won Megabucks for 100 million ....I would keep my Chondra powered Ariens........or move to Hawaii....


man i can bring you a dozen of those for next to nothing. People give them away around here. In fact I gave one away last winter for free.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

The only complaint I have Orangputeh with the 924050's other then the sometimes troublesome Tecumsehs ( heck they are thirty or more years old), would be the powdercoating that Ariens used around that time. I chemically strip the buckets and chassis, prime and paint with rustoleum Allis Chalmers orange. All of the 924 series blowers are super...easy to fix, get parts for and are chap to buy and maintain. My go to is the ST 824 with the mods I mentioned...but I've got a twin stick 924 with 32 in bucket, 10 hp Tec, impeller kit and chains, a ST 1336 that runs sweet with the overhead valve Tec that I plan to strip down and go through this fall....and a ST 1136 that I am going to play with as well. The only blower I've found that I like as well as the 924 Ariens's would be the Toro Powershifts.


----------

